# ***CNN International to Stay on Dish?***



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I called Dish Network about a half hour ago and asked if CNN International would be going away now that CNN FN is shut down. I was told very confidently that CNN International would NOT be removed. Anybody to confirm or deny this? What about DirecTV and Voom? I know DirecTV issued a press release that sounded like they would removed CNN International, but it seems like there's a big enough demand for it that it shouldn't just be brushed off. I have no way of confirming if Voom will keep it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

ummmm did you check the program guide???? it shows off air after midnite


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

It does show off air at midnight, however yesterday when I checked I was getting CNNfn programming. However today, it appears to all be CNNi programming. I have checked numerous times during the day and no CNNfn programming, except for promos saying you are watching CNNfn. However the CNNfn would still be on the screen sometimes when they had CNNi programming, something I havent seen at all today.

I will (attempt to) be watching at midnight tonight to see what happens. If it goes dark, EPG goes bye-bye or what.

Interesting they would say ending at 11:59 pm, I guess so people wouldn't look for CNNi tonight when it switched over.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

The page on the Dish Network website where they list the channels in the Top 120 package doesn't show CNNfn or CNN International anymore. I think they were both listed there yesterday. Here's a link to the page:

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/..._100/index.asp?viewby=1&packid=10041&sortby=1

Eric


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I posted the following to SatelliteGuys the other day, this information was sent to me by Dish Network.



> Turner Networks has decided to cease television operation of the CNNfn programming service nationwide. CNNfn is currently carried in the America's Top 120 and above.
> 
> Due to circumstances which are beyond DISH Network's control, effective December 15, CNNfn Channel 206 will no longer be available to our subscribers.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I posted the following to SatelliteGuys the other day, this information was sent to me by Dish Network.


Yeah. . . we all knew that. The question was, what will happen now, and will CNNi still be available on the weekends, or even more now that CNNfn will not be on.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I just switched to CNNfn and they are showing CNNi programming. This might be a very positive sign


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Dish has pulled the direct link to the CNNfn/CNNi off the site (if you go directly to it, it says Network Unavilable)

My question is, will CNNi go into testing (for the DNet Techs/Pirates out there (has it been uplinked?))

Thnx


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, at midnight the DirecTV EPG says CNNfn & CNNI No Longer Available.

At midnight the DISH Network EPG says Off Air and it says that for at least a week on the 721.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya, but I bet that CNN rushes to get this deal done, as I would bet that anyone who has ads on CNNfn has had them shifted to CNNi (North America).


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

SAEMike said:


> Yeah. . . we all knew that.


Heh. I love it.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Well we are off the air. It was funny to watch the end of CNNfn

They got in the CNNfn Promo, you are watching CNNfn, 'all things money'. This promo occured after numerous CNNus plugs. Then the screen goes black and staticy, as you watch the channel disappear. Then Dish kills the station saying you are not authorized to view this station.

Damn

Time to flood dish with we want our CNNi back...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

At midnight...bang! Unavailable for Purchase came up on my 7200


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Dang it. I was gonna watch the sign-off. I forgot.

Just getting a Special Events unavailable message on my 522.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ya think they could have at least thrown us a slate channel? Bahhh.

JL


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if CNNi is testing on this station by any chance?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Does anyone know if CNNi is testing on this station by any chance?


Not likely, as the feed went to static before E* threw up the subscription only lockout.

JL


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is next to nothing on the channel uplink now.


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

CNN actually killed the uplink, or so it seemed. I watched the fateful sign-off for kicks, and it went to analog C-band style static 1 second before dish pulled the channel.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yep, the Videocipher II signal on AMC 3 C band Tp 17 is gone.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

This was a conversation held over and over again but this finally proves it. CNN International in the US was nothing more than filler programming for CNN FN. I know that CNN is now offering CNN International as a stand-alone channel in the US, but until today, it was not available.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Marcyjok (Dec 3, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> I know that CNN is now offering CNN International as a stand-alone channel in the US, but until today, it was not available.


Could you write where is it available? On what bird is it ?
M.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Yule log is coming to 206!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

That would be cool.

Maybe they'll carry the HD feed on 9467 for free


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Marcyjok said:


> Could you write where is it available? On what bird is it ?
> M.


CNN is _offering_ it but DISH is not carrying it. It's not on any of Echostar's satellites.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

chaddux said:


> CNN is _offering_ it but DISH is not carrying it. It's not on any of Echostar's satellites.


Which version?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

JohnH said:


> Which version?


Which version of what?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

chaddux said:


> Which version of what?


Which version of CNN International.

JL


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

justalurker said:


> Which version of CNN International.
> 
> JL


I didn't know there were multiple versions, to be honest. I was just answering Marcyjok's question by clarifying information previously mentioned by Tony.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

I just registered on DBSTalk. I was a CNN-International junky nights and weekends on Chanel 206. Much better news coverage than CNN Domestic. I pray that DISH ultimately adds CNN International 24/7. I miss having a good newscast reliably available every hour on the hour. I hope DISH hears from a lot of CNN-I fans about this and that they make a deal with CNN.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Chad. I e-mailed John Scarborough who is in charge of Human Resources and Corporate Communications for Echostar after getting no reply from the "Contact Us" option on the DISH Network Website. He thought I asked an intersting question (keeping CNN-I) and said he would refer it to the Programming Dept. and try to get me an answer. It was nice of him to reply. At least someone knows that we CNN-I fans are out there.

-Lee-


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

leegart said:


> Thanks Chad. I e-mailed John Scarborough who is in charge of Human Resources and Corporate Communications for Echostar after getting no reply from the "Contact Us" option on the DISH Network Website. He thought I asked an intersting question (keeping CNN-I) and said he would refer it to the Programming Dept. and try to get me an answer. It was nice of him to reply. At least someone knows that we CNN-I fans are out there.
> 
> -Lee-


In the future, you can always use [email protected] to get help if you are having problems getting an answer from CSRs or other DISH Network personnel. You'll usually get a callback (as long as you provide your account number or phone number) very quickly.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks. Has anyone told you anything?


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

chaddux said:


> In the future, you can always use [email protected] to get help if you are having problems getting an answer from CSRs or other DISH Network personnel. You'll usually get a callback (as long as you provide your account number or phone number) very quickly.


I received an e-mail from DISH Customer Service stating the following:

Thank you for your email. Specific information regarding CNN International is not currently available. It is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please the majority of current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.

We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

leegart said:


> I received an e-mail from DISH Customer Service stating the following:
> 
> Thank you for your email. Specific information regarding CNN International is not currently available. It is our intent to add a variety of programming and services to please the majority of current and future subscribers. We will gladly forward your request to our Programming Department for further consideration.
> 
> We thank you for your input as we continually review our options in order to provide a compelling lineup for our viewers.


What they mean is:

"Stop bothering us. And tell your friends to stop bothering us too. We are busy NOT making Event Based Recording for our older DVRs."


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

chaddux said:


> What they mean is:
> 
> "Stop bothering us. And tell your friends to stop bothering us too. We are busy NOT making Event Based Recording for our older DVRs."


  :lol: :rolling:

Unfortunately, it's true.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

"Plus we were hearing vicious rumors that the newest L211 921 software release was being well received by several of the beta testers, so we quickly had to charge for locals we didn't provide, introduce a "jitter" bug (I hear swing music playing in my head now), and "leak" the news that name based recording wasn't coming for any high end receivers just to maintain our #1 ranking in pissed off customers!"


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

chaddux said:


> CNN is _offering_ it but DISH is not carrying it. It's not on any of Echostar's satellites.


I'm lost without any CNNi, especially at weekends when CNN, FNC and MSNBC give their staff the weekend off and we get boring filler programs. Time to call DISH and ask for CNNI, maybe if enough calls are received.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> I'm lost without any CNNi, especially at weekends when CNN, FNC and MSNBC give their staff the weekend off and we get boring filler programs. Time to call DISH and ask for CNNI, maybe if enough calls are received.


From DISH's Michael Schwimmer in response to my CNN-I request:

"Thank you for your feedback...We realize that international
news is important to a segment of our subscribers and will do our best to
keep this in mind as we move forward."


----------



## BabaLouie (Apr 2, 2004)

Look for Dish to offer the "Everything International Pack" to solve this dilemma. For only $498.00 per month, you will be able to subscribe to every international channel available...that should take care of international news.



(Just kidding, of course.)


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BabaLouie said:


> Look for Dish to offer the "Everything International Pack" to solve this dilemma. For only $498.00 per month, you will be able to subscribe to every international channel available...that should take care of international news.


That's just wrong. The Everything International Pack will be $498.00/month as long as you have America's Everything Pak. Otherwise, it's $598.00/month. If you want it a la carte, it's $698.00/month. If you pre-pay, you get a $1 off.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

But you have to pay with a credit card.....


----------



## james39 (Dec 10, 2003)

Where's that Yule Log!? Channel 206 is gone and no yule log!! 

I believe I was also promised a clock channel, and a digital version too! Where is it!?  

I too voice my support for CNN international. this is posted as a friendly .. *bump* :sure:


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I think somebody should call and and request the Clock Channel. LOL. See what the CSR says. It would be a pretty funny joke since CSR's seem pretty clueless to begin with.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

james39 said:


> Channel 206 is gone and no yule log!!
> 
> I too voice my support for CNN international.


Channel 206 completely disappeared from the Program Guide and the place filler subscription channel notice went bye bye. When you punch in 206 on the remote it now goes to 207. :crying_sa :crying_sa


----------



## HellasSat (Oct 26, 2003)

Any chance Euronews may show up in the spot vacated by CNNfn?? I think this would be a great addition to the line-up and good source for international news. Other alternatives would be Newsworld International or BBC World.

As far as CNNi goes, I always thought that this channel was ONLY intended for international audiences, meaning people around the world not for domestic audiences? Is this not correct?

Let's get a movin' Charlie, we want our International news!


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

HellasSat said:


> Any chance Euronews may show up in the spot vacated by CNNfn?? I think this would be a great addition to the line-up and good source for international news. Other alternatives would be Newsworld International or BBC World.
> 
> As far as CNNi goes, I always thought that this channel was ONLY intended for international audiences, meaning people around the world not for domestic audiences? Is this not correct?
> 
> Let's get a movin' Charlie, we want our International news!


CNN would like E* and D* to carry CNNi. So far, no bites. Time Warner, CNN's parent company replaced CNNfn witha different channel that I believe is sharing space with CNNi on their own Time-Warner Cable systems (Boomerang???? correct me if I'm wrong, someone). CNNi certainly primarily aims for international audiences. From a quality standpoint, they are much better than CNN Domestic in my view.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

leegart said:


> From a quality standpoint, they are much better than CNN Domestic in my view.


I completely agree. I spent the month of May in Germany this year and CNNI was very cool to watch. The fact that it was in English made it easier to understand what was happening was cool too.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Bobby94928 said:


> I completely agree. I spent the month of May in Germany this year and CNNI was very cool to watch. The fact that it was in English made it easier to understand what was happening was cool too.


"...after talking to the Programming department, I found out that we do not have any immediate plans to add CNN International to the lineup, but that we are in talks with Turner on various matters. I definitely appreciate your input and I have followed
up with the team on your exact comments - your inputs help us shape our
services...so, THANKS."

I suggest that it is time to start a drumbeat of messages/requests/phone calls to E*/DISH Network to let them know that we CNNi fans are out there. I imagine that we are a desirable demographic for them also even if we aren't the biggest audience for a specific channel. It's time for "people power." :group:


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

C'mon E*, give us BBC World, CNNi or Newsworld International. Newsworld International should be really *cheap *(Hint, Hint...Charlie) to get since they are the newcomers. CNNi being gone leaves a gaping hole in your news and current affairs channel line-up.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

ypsiguy said:


> C'mon E*, give us BBC World, CNNi or Newsworld International. Newsworld International should be really *cheap *(Hint, Hint...Charlie) to get since they are the newcomers. CNNi being gone leaves a gaping hole in your news and current affairs channel line-up.


To our programming friends at E*:

Hopefully you are readers of this forum.

Losing CNN International took away a significant, important, reliable news source for many of us. You may have thought it was throw away filler wrapped around CNNfn, but the unspeakable tragic events surrounding the Tsunami in SE Asia points up the importance of having this kind of coverage available from DISH Network. As caring, feeling human beings, we want to know what is going on and how we can help. It is important for DISH to bring back CNNi and consider arranging for BBC World. I suspect world events in the coming years are going to require us Americans to care about what is going on and be involved with the rest of the world. Having international coverage is more important than ever!!!

I imagine CNN-Domestic is providing CNNi overnight to continue current coverage of the tragedy (I hope it's not only because it is a slow week between Christmas and New Years). I wish that were permanent.

Prayers to victims, families, nations that have to mourn, reconcile, and rebuild!
:crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa :crying_sa


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

leegart said:


> I imagine CNN-Domestic is providing CNNi overnight to continue current coverage of the tragedy (I hope it's not only because it is a slow week between Christmas and New Years). I wish that were permanent.


CNN is using their resources to the best of the abilities. Other US news networks don't have the overseas resources or long term connections in the part of the world this affects most. The last minute of live program on CNN-US is the end of Newsnight with Aaron Brown ... and CNN has made the appropriate decision to continue live with CNN International hosts from 11pm on to keep the news LIVE and up to the minute.

*I* wouldn't mind if they kept this up even after this immediate need has passed, but the west coast folks might miss the ability to see Lou Dobbs, Larry King, and Aaron Brown at a decent time. That's where having CNN International available where *I* can choose what hour to switch over from US to International (11pm) while others can choose to watch the CNN-US reruns.

JL


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I think that is the key with having one feed for CNNi and another for CNNusa. I do not think that those at Time Warner/CNN have any long term plans to switch over full time to 24hr news programing, even though they have the ability to do so with their international programming. If you have watched any CNNusa this week, you have seen numerous people fill in for many of the regulaurs, such as Tucker Carlson (sp?) for Aaron Brown's Newsnight, which was rather surprising. I don't believe that CNNusa would have any desire to replay these events. 

CNNi has looked rather good on the CNNusa feed this week, almost as if this was going to actually start to happen as a full time thing. I really don't see why they would have an issue adding CNNi as not only do they now have the capacity for an extra station now that CNNfn has stoped broadcasting but all of the CNNi programming is unique to that station so it wouldn't have the same issues that Dish Network and DirecTV may have with trying to add channels from Canada, per say, as Canadian stations carry many US shows which would have to have a feed placed ontop of at the time...


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

ypsiguy said:


> C'mon E*, give us BBC World, CNNi or Newsworld International. Newsworld International should be really *cheap *(Hint, Hint...Charlie) to get since they are the newcomers. CNNi being gone leaves a gaping hole in your news and current affairs channel line-up.


This is a request to have everyone who wants CNN-International returned on DISH Network to let our friends at E* know how we feel. If they get enough e-mails or phone calls, maybe they'll be responsive. They need to know that we CNN-International fans are out there. If you call, the CSR's will at least take your request and submit it.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Maybe someone can say something at the next Charlie Chat?


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

ypsiguy said:


> C'mon E*, give us BBC World, CNNi or Newsworld International. Newsworld International should be really *cheap *(Hint, Hint...Charlie) to get since they are the newcomers. CNNi being gone leaves a gaping hole in your news and current affairs channel line-up.


 I received the following e-mail today from DISH:

"Our Programming Department does not have any additional information to provide on CNN International at this time."

:nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

leegart said:


> I received the following e-mail today from DISH:
> 
> "Our Programming Department does not have any additional information to provide on CNN International at this time."


At least YOU are getting responses. Buggars have been ignoring my pleas.

JL


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm pretty sure my e-mail address is filtered out at Dish. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Well Charlie Chat passed without anything regarding CNN-International. I tried to call in with a CNNi question but the screeners wouldn't let it on. It's unfortunate that viewers who have questions cannot ask them on the "Chat" unless it's what DISH wants us to talk about.

I hope we keep letting DISH know that we want CNN-International and other good international news channels. I don't want all the attention to be just on horse betting channels.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

I almost e-mailed E* to complain that all we get is buggy software, an endless array of new receiver after new receiver that promises much & produces little while only getting fluff inter-active tidbits and limited- interest foreign programming additions. The majority of customers get no new programming offers, yet receive a price hike due to increased programming costs. But, I didn't. They've heard it all before and don't seem to respond. I have made my programming interests known to them before and still have not seen the channels added. They really need to compete w/ cable's channel offerings a little more closely.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

toomuchtv said:


> The majority of customers get no new programming offers, yet receive a price hike due to increased programming costs. But, I didn't. They've heard it all before and don't seem to respond. I have made my programming interests known to them before and still have not seen the channels added.


I received my price increase letter today. Based on the last five weeks when CNN-International disappeared with the demise of CNNfn, we are now paying MORE for LESS. I understand that price increases happen, but the value of what we are getting is less than it was a month ago. If you are increasing prices, at least try to give us the content we want. I don't want horserace betting channels. I do want useful content like CNN-International. When is it coming back?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

leegart said:


> When is it coming back?


The magic 8 ball says: "Don't count on it."

JL


----------



## ypsiguy (Jan 28, 2004)

With the soon to be extra space on Rainbow-1, it would be nice if they would add CNN-I ala carte or something. I would pay $1.50 a month for it like Bloomberg.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

That is what I dont understand. More stations a-la-carte that are being requested by the minority, is the way to go as far as I can tell...


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The problem is that the stations themselves (or should I say the station owners) refuse to be sold a la carte.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Maybe someone can say something at the next Charlie Chat?


Didn't Al Gore bought Newsworld Intl? Or are there two?
BBC would be awesome!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> Didn't Al Gore bought Newsworld Intl? Or are there two?
> BBC would be awesome!


Sorry I stand corrected. There is a CBC Newsworld. I Googled it. Al Gore bought the one that was owned by Barry Diller or HSN. On 9/11 HSN replaced shopping with CBC Newsworld International. Arn't there copyright issues?


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> That is what I dont understand. More stations a-la-carte that are being requested by the minority, is the way to go as far as I can tell...


I suspect that we would end up paying more if packages were split up and we could choose only the more well-known stations that we want a la carte. That isn't likely to happen because some less popular stations would go under if they were subscribed to by only the people who really really want them. Also, consumers would lose the price benefit of package discounts and what we get now would cost more.

The way to go is to offer an international news package with CNNi, BBC World, DW, CBC, and other international news channels for a certain amount per month. That would get subscribers I would bet.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

That would be the best. I believe that the Newsworld that is currently avaialble does pick up some of the CBC Newsworld broadcasts during the day from Canada.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

leegart said:


> The way to go is to offer an international news package with CNNi, BBC World, DW, CBC, and other international news channels for a certain amount per month. That would get subscribers I would bet.


I suggested the package idea to DISH Programming via e-mail and received a one line cryptic reply:

"Thank you for the feedback..."


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Wanted to bring this thread back up, was hoping any new news, maybe we can put some more pressure back on Dish? CNNus used some of the CNNi footage late in the evening over the last week, cutting in numerous times. I honestly love CNNi more than CNNus...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I emailed again when Voom added CNN International to their lineup.
If Voom can do it, why not E*?

JL


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

If Voom is struggling, they'd be smart to create a package of SD channels that Dish and/or Direct refuse to carry
and then market these as a supplement. It would be a great way to get Voom boxes into people's
homes and enable them to offer enticements to those viewers to switch over completely. They're not
going to have any measure of success against the big 2 unless they offer something different. HD is one
angle. Missing channels is another, and Dish and Direct have been sitting on their asses long enough
that quite a few have piled up.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

justalurker said:


> I emailed again when Voom added CNN International to their lineup.
> If Voom can do it, why not E*?
> 
> JL


I e-mailed DISH again at your suggestion about CNN-International. Previously, I received non-encouraging responses. This last time, no response. :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

same


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

I emailed them about BBC World and/or an international news package a couple months back. The reply I
got took a couple weeks and was also more tearse than I expected. Instead of "Thank you for your interest...
etc. etc. No plans at this time, etc. etc...", which is what I used to get WRT channel requests, I got:

"Specific information regarding your request for BBC World is not currently available."

followed by the usual boilerplate. 

Reading between the lines on all these responses, it seems like it's on the table, but nothing has
been finalized yet, and of course they're not allowed to say anything until the ink is dry. If they
didn't have any plans, based on past experience, they would say so. Unless of course the guy
writing the response didn't know jack and just didn't want to sound dumb.

I'd be all over an international news package on day one. I'd pay up to $9.99 a month for it
without dropping programming, and would drop to AT120 to get it if it cost more. I've got
an old PS dish pointing at G10R right now for FTA that's just BEGGING to be bumped over
to 121 for such a package.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Stalky14 said:


> Reading between the lines on all these responses, it seems like it's on the table, but nothing has
> been finalized yet.
> 
> I'd be all over an international news package on day one. I'd pay up to $9.99 a month for it
> ...


I wish I could share your optimism. I see no basis to derive anything positive from the lack of a response. I think it's not on the horizon right now.

I also e-mailed suggesting an Int'l News Package which could include CNN-International, BBC-World, Deutsche Welle, ITN News, etc. I heard no reply to that suggestion either.

I wish they would indicate that they care about the desires of their subscribers. Maybe I'm wrong but I am not getting good vibes. :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

leegart said:


> I wish I could share your optimism. I see no basis to derive anything positive from the lack of a response. I think it's not on the horizon right now.
> 
> I also e-mailed suggesting an Int'l News Package which could include CNN-International, BBC-World, Deutsche Welle, ITN News, etc. I heard no reply to that suggestion either.
> 
> I wish they would indicate that they care about the desires of their subscribers. Maybe I'm wrong but I am not getting good vibes. :nono2: :nono2: :nono2: :nono2:


I share your pessimism. I actually tried to discuss it a couple of years ago on a live Charlie Chat when the BBC America rep was in the Dish studio . Charlie appeared to have difficulty understanding just what BBC World and BBC World Service (radio) were, he did not ask his guest about my question.

What is MORE important is that I do not think the BBC has any real interest in having BBC World carried in the USA. I emailed the BBC about this a couple of years ago and their terse response was that the BBC's mandate does not extend to overseas markets. The BBC is perhaps the most powerful broadcasting network in the world , with many strategic international partners, if they wanted to be on-air in the USA, they would be. The BBC also shifted BBC America's focus and last year emphasized that their target audience is Americans, not ex-pats. That is when they dropped some occasional extra news items and started adding more Changing Rooms type programs.

ITN News does not really have an equivalent to BBC World, they have a few world news oriented bulletins but they do not have a full news channel. Sky News does, but they (and the BBC) get in to problems about news items that they do not own USA rights to. If you watch news feeds in the raw on Ku channels, they often have slates that indicate which areas of the world are prohibited from using the feed, most often the USA. Why that is, I don't know. Why the USA carrying European or Canadian news channels is a copyrights issues , but European and Canadian systems can carry CNN-I, Fox New Channel, and MSNBC, is baffling to me.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

I thought in Canada, they carry CNN-USA, being that they are in North America. I believe the Canadian providers do carry Euronews and a few others. I have a friend north of the boarder who told me once that Fox Sports Canada picks up a lot of Sky Sports feeds including Sky Sports News, which I am assuming is basically the British version of SPORTSCENTER, da da da, da da da... 

I do agree, an international package would be great. My hope is that as the CBC in Canada starts to get its OTA-HD operational (They are only broadcasting right now in Toronto and Montreal, with Vancouver next (from what I have read)) that they will decide to add the CBC Newsworld Feed as a Sub-Channel so those who are close to the boarder will have the ability to pick up that station. Why that station isn't available in the US is beyond me as you would think since it is the Canadian equivalent to the BBC, and being that they are North of the Boarder and broadcast in NTSC with all orignal content, there would be zero issues. Same with its competition in CTV NewsNet (when CTV goes OTA, maybe they could do the same).

Regardless, I love my news (keep it on in the background as I type this up, lol) and would love it of Dish would bring in some new stuff (including C-Span 3, how that isnt federally mandaited is beyond, lol)...


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> What is MORE important is that I do not think the BBC has any real interest in having BBC World carried in the USA. I emailed the BBC about this a couple of years ago and their terse response was that the BBC's mandate does not extend to overseas markets. The BBC is perhaps the most powerful broadcasting network in the world , with many strategic international partners, if they wanted to be on-air in the USA, they would be.


BBC has agreements to share news reports with ABC News. They also allow some BBC World newscasts to be shown on some PBS Stations (I believe through an agreement with WLIW-TV on Long Island, N.Y.). BBC World service radio newscasts are broadcast on some NPR radio stations. Perhaps making BBC World available in the U.S. violates these agreements. I believe that BBC World is avilable in Canada.

CBC has syndication rights to some American shows so if they showed CBC in the U.S., they probably would have to black out non-news syndicated American shows so as not to compete with American stations that have the rights to those shows.

Regardless our fantasy of an international news package on DISH seems to be far away at this point.


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

I remember reading last year that BBC World was actively seeking distribution on US cable systems. It didn't say
anything about satellite, but presumably...

Check this link:
http://www.backchannelmedia.com/newsletter/story/8205259322/BBC_Looks_to_Expand_Reach_into.html

I also have my doubts about whether the BBC engages in exclusivity agreements, since BBC America and 2 local
PBS stations run the newscast simultaneously at 6pm here.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

Stalky14 said:


> Check this link:
> http://www.backchannelmedia.com/newsletter/story/8205259322/BBC_Looks_to_Expand_Reach_into.html


Our programming friends at DISH should read that article about the popularity of BBC (and presumably international) news!!! :rant:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

leegart said:


> BBC has agreements to share news reports with ABC News. They also allow some BBC World newscasts to be shown on some PBS Stations (I believe through an agreement with WLIW-TV on Long Island, N.Y.). BBC World service radio newscasts are broadcast on some NPR radio stations. Perhaps making BBC World available in the U.S. violates these agreements. I believe that BBC World is avilable in Canada.
> 
> CBC has syndication rights to some American shows so if they showed CBC in the U.S., they probably would have to black out non-news syndicated American shows so as not to compete with American stations that have the rights to those shows.
> 
> Regardless our fantasy of an international news package on DISH seems to be far away at this point.


Two PBS stations here in the SF Bay Area carry BBC News five nights a week.


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> I thought in Canada, they carry CNN-USA, being that they are in North America. I believe the Canadian providers do carry Euronews and a few others. I have a friend north of the boarder who told me once that Fox Sports Canada picks up a lot of Sky Sports feeds including Sky Sports News, which I am assuming is basically the British version of SPORTSCENTER, da da da, da da da...


In canada they have both CNNs, the american and the International. They also have BBC World, Deutsch-Welle, and euronews.

Fox sports world canada used to have sky sports news but they stopped showing it. all they really did was record 1 hour of Sky Sports News Thru The Night (a repeating sportscenter type show broadcast on sky sports late night) and air that 1 hour. it covers mostly soccer, rugby, and cricket. That show is no longer carried on fox sports world canada but is avialable in the US on Fox Soccer Channel (613 on directv or 149 on dish)


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> I share your pessimism. I actually tried to discuss it a couple of years ago on a live Charlie Chat when the BBC America rep was in the Dish studio . Charlie appeared to have difficulty understanding just what BBC World and BBC World Service (radio) were, he did not ask his guest about my question.


A couple of Charlie Chats ago, I called up hoping to ask about CNN-International. I did not get past the screener who instead said that he would submit my request to programming. Does anyone think it's worth trying again on Monday's Charlie Chat? (_I don't_). This is not something they seem to want to address at this point.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

GutBomb said:


> In canada they have both CNNs, the american and the International. They also have BBC World, Deutsch-Welle, and euronews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> I thought in Canada, they carry CNN-USA, being that they are in North America. I believe the Canadian providers do carry Euronews and a few others. I have a friend north of the boarder who told me once that Fox Sports Canada picks up a lot of Sky Sports feeds including Sky Sports News, which I am assuming is basically the British version of SPORTSCENTER, da da da, da da da...
> 
> I do agree, an international package would be great. My hope is that as the CBC in Canada starts to get its OTA-HD operational (They are only broadcasting right now in Toronto and Montreal, with Vancouver next (from what I have read)) that they will decide to add the CBC Newsworld Feed as a Sub-Channel so those who are close to the boarder will have the ability to pick up that station. Why that station isn't available in the US is beyond me as you would think since it is the Canadian equivalent to the BBC, and being that they are North of the Boarder and broadcast in NTSC with all orignal content, there would be zero issues. Same with its competition in CTV NewsNet (when CTV goes OTA, maybe they could do the same).
> 
> Regardless, I love my news (keep it on in the background as I type this up, lol) and would love it of Dish would bring in some new stuff (including C-Span 3, how that isnt federally mandaited is beyond, lol)...


I emailed CBC last month about CBC HD and the possibility that they would carry CBC Newsworld as a sub-channel. They so no, the CRTC issued a license for Newsworld as a cable/satellite channel but NOT an OTA channel.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

leegart said:


> A couple of Charlie Chats ago, I called up hoping to ask about CNN-International. I did not get past the screener who instead said that he would submit my request to programming. Does anyone think it's worth trying again on Monday's Charlie Chat? (_I don't_). This is not something they seem to want to address at this point.


I'm going to call and ask. Interesting, the first time I called Charlie I got through no problems. lately though I have never made it past the screeners.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

GutBomb said:


> In canada they have both CNNs, the american and the International. They also have BBC World, Deutsch-Welle, and euronews.
> 
> Fox sports world canada used to have sky sports news but they stopped showing it. all they really did was record 1 hour of Sky Sports News Thru The Night (a repeating sportscenter type show broadcast on sky sports late night) and air that 1 hour. it covers mostly soccer, rugby, and cricket. That show is no longer carried on fox sports world canada but is avialable in the US on Fox Soccer Channel (613 on directv or 149 on dish)


Fox Sports Canada created their own show, Fox Sports News that is now carried by both Fox Sports Canada and the renamed American sister channel, now Fox Soccer Channel.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

obrienaj said:


> I'm going to call and ask. Interesting, the first time I called Charlie I got through no problems. lately though I have never made it past the screeners.


I hope the screeners let you through. This is the advantage satellite TV potentially has. When they were in their relative infancy, there seemed to be more interest in making subscribers happy. I think both D* and E* are resting on their laurels and taking us all for granted. Too bad VOOM didn't succeed with their recent menu of channels including CNNi.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Just wanted to point out, as it was just brought to my attention, that on the Eastern side of North America, you can still get CNNi, as well as CNNradio, CNNus, Fox News, etc all for free (Well next to getting the equipment, that is the next thing I need to look in to). It is available on NSS7 ( http://www.lyngsat.com/nss7.html ) which is 22.0°W and a FSS Bird (broadcasts in DVB, so it is free). Obviously, this wont work for most people but figured it may help some. Personally, this one reason may get me over to a FTA setup...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

alebowgm said:


> Just wanted to point out, as it was just brought to my attention, that on the Eastern side of North America, you can still get CNNi, as well as CNNradio, CNNus, Fox News, etc all for free (Well next to getting the equipment, that is the next thing I need to look in to). It is available on NSS7 ( http://www.lyngsat.com/nss7.html ) which is 22.0°W and a FSS Bird (broadcasts in DVB, so it is free). Obviously, this wont work for most people but figured it may help some. Personally, this one reason may get me over to a FTA setup...


Note the beam is listed as "Eastern Hemi" ... Europe and Africa
Coverage

JL


----------



## Stalky14 (Feb 18, 2005)

Look again. That beam is Eastern Hemisphere. We don't get it on this side of the Atlantic.

If you look at the European satellites in general, you find that they do get a LOT of stuff
FTA that North American residents are forced to pay for or aren't even offered for sale
directly to viewers. Most of our feeds are locked up tight, but theirs are up for grabs, especially
in terms of international news. About the only FTA news channel we get is Bloomberg.


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Just wanted to note that today, CNN announced that they are going to begin to pickup a lot more of the CNNi feed and simulcast it on Domestic CNN in the USA. Starting on Monday, World News will replace News from CNN (hosted by Blitzer). 

More over, now that Woodroof has decided to leave CNN (her contact had expired and she couldnt come to a new terms), come mid summer or begining of the Fall season, CNN will be moving the time or completly removing CNN's Crossfire, and have a new 3 hour show, that will be hosted by Blitzer from 3pm-6pm (which will lead to Dobbs, Cooper, etc). This was all confirmed in the final word by Blitzer today, being the last day off the News from CNN broadcast. Yesterday, Woodroof signed off for the last time with her staff saying goodbye to her at the end of her Inside Politics broadcast (the lowest rated daily show on CNN). 

Although not yet confirmed, I would like to hope and speculate that now that CNN is realizing and going to simulcast some of their broadcasts, they will pick up the CNNi feed late (or very early) in the evening (or morning) replacing replays of its primetime programming.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> Just wanted to note that today, CNN announced that they are going to begin to pickup a lot more of the CNNi feed and simulcast it on Domestic CNN in the USA. Starting on Monday, World News will replace News from CNN (hosted by Blitzer).
> 
> Although not yet confirmed, I would like to hope and speculate that now that CNN is realizing and going to simulcast some of their broadcasts, they will pick up the CNNi feed late (or very early) in the evening (or morning) replacing replays of its primetime programming.


Thanks for this news. Did they REALLY say they will carry more CNNI or just that Blitzer's new show will be carried on both CNN and CNNI ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They will be carring CNNI produced shows on CNN-US.
Starting with a noon news show on Monday, which is in the EPG as "Your World Today".
(I saw a promo for the noon show last night, and it has CNNI hosts.)

The rest of the changes are not in the EPG.

JL


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Ya, a lot of the changes won't be 100% until the end of the summer/fall, as CNN plans to change things up now that they have a new President of Operations over there. One thing is that they are going to combine some of their programs that don't draw but have good concepts and hosts, like Crossfire, into a 5 or 10 minute segment on the new 3-6pm show that will be hosted by Blitzer. One can hope that this new CNNi show that will air between 12-1pm will open the door for more CNNi shows to air between 12am-6am, which is when CNNi has their version of CNN 'Live From...' 

Obviously, if there is more CNNi programming on domestic CNN, then there is less chance that Dish will decide to pickup CNNi. While normally I am against adding so many meaningless stations, the fact is that CNNi has live news programming when the domestic versions of the stations are showing reruns of primetime programming, which to me is stupid...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

justalurker said:


> They will be carring CNNI produced shows on CNN-US.
> Starting with a noon news show on Monday, which is in the EPG as "Your World Today".
> (I saw a promo for the noon show last night, and it has CNNI hosts.)
> 
> ...


I've had it with CNN! Although I'm sorry about the missing high school girl, they kept repeating the same info over & over again. God, I wish Ted Turner had kept TBS!


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

Well that is why I miss my CNNi, because they have different stories and it is a different perspective... 

I think everyone misses Uncle Ted over at AOL-Time Warner... that was the worest merger ever...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

OK, I am bringing this back to life. Someone, please tonight try to get this in on the Charlie Chat. I am sick of re-run broadcasts late in the evening. I want live news and CNNi is the only one who gives it to us after midnight!!!


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

alebowgm said:


> OK, I am bringing this back to life. Someone, please tonight try to get this in on the Charlie Chat. I am sick of re-run broadcasts late in the evening. I want live news and CNNi is the only one who gives it to us after midnight!!!


Well, actually BBC World would give us live news after midnight, so would many other International stations. I tried twice to speak with Charlie about CNNi , they would not put me through.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

CNN added a "Pipeline" feature to their website for $2.95 per month / $24.95 per year if you want a commercial free pipe of live video and feature stories. They had CNNi on there Sunday morning after the explosions.

I AGREE FULLY that CNN International should be on Dish - But Pipeline can serve as a stopgap.

JL


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> I tried twice to speak with Charlie about CNNi , they would not put me through.


Dont say CNNi, say that you are calling about something they will answer, perhaps like NBR on 5xx recievers. They tend to answer that a lot...


----------



## alebowgm (Jun 12, 2004)

> CNN added a "Pipeline" feature to their website for $2.95 per month / $24.95 per year if you want a commercial free pipe of live video and feature stories. They had CNNi on there Sunday morning after the explosions.
> 
> I AGREE FULLY that CNN International should be on Dish - But Pipeline can serve as a stopgap.


i will have to look into that...

but CNN-I needs to be on Dish!!! It really was a great channel to have with CNNfn


----------

